

9 Important Psychology Concepts You Can Use in Your Marketing - dennybritz
http://blog.hubspot.com/psychology-marketers-revealing-principles-human-behavior

======
schrodingersCat
I remember having a similar list for high-school English class. My teacher was
a former VP of sales at Montgomery Ward. Suffice it to say, we were taught a
cynical interpretation of Emily Dickinson

